# Tarmac Apex Mid Comp vs Allez Evo Rival?



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

What are your thoughts on these two bikes? Allez Evo is alum with better components listed here:
Specialized Bicycle Components
Tarmac is obviously carbon, albeit their entry level carbon frame with components that are not quite as good (but I've read that apex is not bad at all when compared to rival). Prices are about the same. Thoughts?


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

My vote would be to get the Allez. I was in a similar situation last year and chose the Allez with some chris king/velocity a23's and some nice tires and I think it is every bit as good as entry level carbon. I have also swapped the cockpit for carbon parts and a carbon tarmac fork to make it even smoother. The allez evo already has a carbon fork so you wouldn't have to worry about that. I have now also switched all of the apex stuff to force. I ended up with an e5 aluminum bike with very capable wheels, carbon cockpit and force drive train for roughly the same price as the entry level tarmac after selling off the stock components on the allez. It has been a great bike so far, but there is always that allure of carbon...


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't visit the link, but I went from a 04 Allez 105 to a 10 Tarmac Ultegra and I think it's a world of difference, although that might just be because there's 6 years between them and slightly different components. Ride both and see which one feels better to you, when I rode the Tarmac I was shocked how much different it felt.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mrfizzed said:


> What are your thoughts on these two bikes? Allez Evo is alum with better components listed here:
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> *Tarmac is obviously carbon, albeit their entry level carbon frame* with components that are not quite as good (but I've read that apex is not bad at all when compared to rival). Prices are about the same. Thoughts?


IMO the choice hinges on intended use. If you're looking at $2k bikes, I'm presuming you're on somewhat of a budget. If so, and you're planning on racing, then the adage "don't race what you can't replace" comes to mind. CF is (IMO) a great frame material, but it's not cheap to repair or replace, so alu has an edge there.

Conversely, if you're looking to do recreational riding, fitness/ training/ group/ charity rides, then I think the Tarmac is the way to go. All else being equal (mainly tire construction, size and PSI based on total rider weight) IMO/E it'll prove superior in quelling road buzz/ vibration.

As far as it being 'entry level carbon', back just three model years ago, the Expert (which got some notable accolades) was technologically inferior to Specs current 'low end' CF frames. Using the link below, feel free to do some comparing, but I think you'll agree.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Tarmac Expert Double 

Re: the specific models, I've ridden both the Apex and Tiagra equipped models, and prefer Tiagra. I think it performs on a par with the 5600 105 group, with which I've logged many thousands of miles. That's just a personal preference, so given the choice that would be the model I'd choose. But that's not to say Apex doesn't perform well. It does, so if you haven't already done so ride both, then decide. 

Either way, for recreational riding (or living on the edge racing CF), my vote is for Tarmac.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Carbon is better - period.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll take a nice alu ride over cheap carbon any day.


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm currently in the same boat and having a tough time deciding. I am currently on AL and really like the Allez. Anyone else out there have any more input on this? Anyone ride the Allez EVO?


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I test rode the Allez Evo twice now and am picking it up tomorrow. It is an amazing bike for the money and very light. In fact lighter than entry level Tarmacs. I decided I'd rather have the best aluminum frame then entry level carbon frame. Back in 2010 I had SL2 S-Works so I have something to compare with. In the next few months I'll throw a nice light wheelset, Pave seatpost and carbon handlebar and this bike will be the best it can be.
The roads in part of the city are in very good shape so I don't really need a carbon frame to absorb road noise.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

An employee at my LBS just bought the Allez Evo if that tells you anything. He also switched from an Orbea and went with the Allez Evo over the Tarmac. Another rider, probably one of the fastest in the area is riding a Allez. That model is very nice with a great crankset, the Tarmac FACT carbon fork, good components, and pretty good wheels for OEM. A similiarly built Tarmac would cost you $4K. I'm not sure how light the frame is, but I could see it weighing the same as entry level 8r carbon frames.


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

well I just sold my Felt F95 and will be ordering a EVO tomorrow..... can't wait


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

One of the guys I ride with rode and 2010 s-works tarmac in 2010, a 2011 tarmac pro in 2011, then to save money this year and have a 'training' bike he got a 2012 allez evo. 

So far the verdict is not so great. Basically aluminum rides like aluminum, it's rough, especially at high speeds on fast group rides when you can't always pick the smoothest line. So far his impression is exactly what I was expecting, aluminum is aluminum, you can't design around a material's qualities (although some people would like to convince people otherwise). Carbon does a lot more to deaden the chatter and smooth out the ride.

In other words, don't buy the allez thinking the frame is going to be as comfortable as a tarmac. You can likely negate some of the aluminum's roughness by going to 25c tires, but the frame will still not be very forgiving. The choice you have is whether to spend more money on the frame, or spend more on the components. The allez may be better in terms of components, but the way that is accomplished is by using a much cheaper frame. The tarmac will have lesser components, but a superior frame. 

If you're the type of person that has upgrade-itis the tarmac would probably be the better bike to buy. If you're someone who will be happy with an aluminum frame with slightly better components then get the allez. Just don't try to fool yourself into thinking the allez frame will be as good as the tarmac frame.


----------



## rsschmidt (Feb 1, 2011)

*Some links*

Here are some links to read with direct comparisons...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/2011-allez-comp-240272.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/2012-allez-w-ultegra-6700-build-259778.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/specialized/2012-allez-osbb-sram-force-58cm-275965.html


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought I'd throw in my 0.02 after a week on my Allez Evo. I only have about 100 miles on this bike, but so far it's not that much different from 09 S-Works Tarmac. Sure there is a difference between Carbon and Al, but I think the roads that you ride on will be the determining factor. The bike is stiff, light and responsive. I am still unsure about the wheelset, too flexy for my taste. That'll be the first component that gets replaced.

Comparing this bike to a Tarmac is hard due to weight and price. I got this bike for well under $2k and an equivalent Tarmac would more than double that. I am one of those people that like to upgrade components, but I just couldn't go with lowest quality carbon frame that weighs more than an aluminum one.


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the same question and picked up the Allez EVO yesterday from Rock n Road Cyclery in Mission Viejo, CA. It came down to components. Frame geometry is identical but the components on the EVO were much improved. The Tarmac does have the carbon frame but after riding both it felt nearly identical to me.

My 56cm Allez EVO came in at 17.5lbs with no pedals. If I swap out the lead post, bars, stem, saddle and wheels I will have a 16lb bike under $2500. Now that aint bad!


----------



## Feltrider05 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well my Allez showed up at the shop today. Took it for a spin. It seems comfortable and very quick handling. Came in on the scale there at 17.66. No cages, computer or pedals. Not b
ad for a 58 cm AL bike. I will update once I swap my other wheelset in for the stock ones.


----------



## AMorrisonEvo5 (Jun 19, 2013)

Never had a tarmac, although had my Allez EVO for 6 mths, 2k miles....just absolutely love it! It is not only a looker at events, but performance & weight are ideal for moi!


----------

